# A Good Day in Crystal Beach



## GarryRS (Apr 28, 2010)

5-8-10 Had a good time in Crystal Beach. Got there at sun up and the water was cold, rough and looked like chocolate milk. But we came to fish. Hooked up 3, Landed 2 (5'3" & 5'4"). Fished stingray and bonita, had takers on both. Baited one rod with a frozen mullet that a nice red thought was tasty, but unfortunately the sharks thought he was tastier before we could get him landed. Everybody left the beach healthy and happy...except the red. A good day in May


----------



## A-Boz (Jun 22, 2009)

We were there as well. Did you see the guy in the aluminum V hull chuming about 100 yds from the beach?


----------



## GarryRS (Apr 28, 2010)

No, but we were about halfway between CB and High Island. How'd y'all do?


----------



## A-Boz (Jun 22, 2009)

We got beat to death in the surf starting about 10:30 with nary a bite (4 of us; 2 using artis and 2 with live shrimp). We then packed up and headed to roll over with the same luck. Gave our shrimp to our neighbors and called it an early day at noon.


----------



## GarryRS (Apr 28, 2010)

It laid down some in the afternoon. We landed ours in the afternoon. Fed the bait shrimp and powsered donuts to the hardheads and seagulls. The Gulps dried up on the jighead.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Very nice report. Thanks for sharing Gary.

Welcome to 2cool !


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Man that sucks reeling up a red's head, but at least the sharks were there.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

We were there sat as well near High Island, all we could pull in was one bull red. Eventually got ****** at the weather and headed back around noonish.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Congrats! Nice report and pics.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Surf sounds good, nice fish.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

good report! i went to freeport with no luck. the wind was rediculous!


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Great report!


----------



## redfish on (May 5, 2010)

did you guys wade out to the sandbar and cast or cast from shore??? also where did you get your bait???


----------



## GarryRS (Apr 28, 2010)

redfish on said:


> did you guys wade out to the sandbar and cast or cast from shore??? also where did you get your bait???


We're old and lazy, unlike some of the young fellows who kayak their baits out. We use a Zodiac and outboard to set our baits. This leaves more time for beer and bs. I picked up the frozen stingray and bonita a Peir 30 in Surfside the night before. Good thing, because uncle Bucks was out. Pier 30 has remodeled and now has an icehouse in the baitshop. Or is it a baitshop in the icehouse? The mullet, we got locally from Murphy and the Shrimp Lady on 87. Veronica asked what baits we use for shark and said she may start trying to carry some, frozen stingray and bonita.


----------

